# iPad OS 15 position icones et widgets



## Trudo (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour, je viens de changer mon iPar air 1 pour un iPad Air 4. Gros changements. Il était en iOS 14 et maintenant en iOs15. Je préférais la présentation des Widgets et icones de iOS 14 à celle de iOs15. Donc je voudrais revenir à une présentation où les widgets sont à gauche de l'écran et les icones à droite et beaucoup plus rapprochées les unes des autres. Est-ce possible car je ne vois aucune option pour ça ? Merci


----------



## Vgnsr (22 Septembre 2021)

Pareil pour moi, j’aimerais bien avoir la réponse aussi


----------



## niceti13 (6 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

A part revenir en iOS 14, non ce n'est pas possible, c'est la conséquence de permettre désormais les widgets sur toutes les pages.
Les espacements entre icones ont été revu pour y insérer les widgets et faire en sorte que le changement d'orientation de l'écran se réorganise correctement.

Et quand tu dis que les widgets étaient sur la gauche en iOS14 c'était uniquement sur la 1ère page d'accueil et c'était quand même très limitant quand on voulait en utiliser beaucoup.


----------

